# Help IDing a frame (maybe JP Weigle)



## bobalfi (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi,
Because this forum is for miscellaneous topics, I figured I’d post it here. If you think I’d get better help in another forum please point me in the right direction. Pops picked up this frame recently and we can’t identify the model. I don’t know the builder well, so I can’t check for authenticity. Drop outs are Columbus and the components are pretty nice. It has Campy a headset/bottom bracket.


----------



## stezell (Feb 15, 2022)

Bob I'm going to say best place to post is under vintage lightweight bicycles. I'll report to the moderators so they can move it there. 

V/r 
Sean


----------



## ccdc.1 (Feb 15, 2022)

It would appear you have happened into a bicycle from one of the great American builders (still active). Congratulations!








						JP Weigle
					

Explore JP Weigle’s 2,931 photos on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com


----------



## Iverider (Feb 16, 2022)

Could just ask the guy who built it? https://www.facebook.com/groups/46124473021/


----------



## bobalfi (Feb 16, 2022)

Iverider said:


> Could just ask the guy who built it? https://www.facebook.com/groups/46124473021/



I tried his Instagram since that’s a platform I’m more active on, but didn’t get a reply. Appreciate the point in the right direction.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 16, 2022)

Also, being a custom builder, this is probably called a JP Weigle Road bike. A lot of custom builders don't have model names. Figuring out the year it was built might be the only identifier outside of who built it and for what cycling genre it fits into.


----------



## bobalfi (Feb 17, 2022)

Per the recommendation of @Iverider I reached out to Peter by phone and sent him these photos. It was incredible to get such a gracious reply. Still haven’t seen it in person. Here’s his reply to the photos for anyone curious:

The frame might be 80's-90's based on the East Haddam under the logo and also the billboard name displayed on the fork blades (I haven't done that in years now).
If you find a serial # under bb or on the back of steering column I'd be glad to look it up for you.


----------



## stezell (Feb 17, 2022)

Very cool I hope you find out everything you are looking for once you get the bike. Peter seems to be very cordial.
V/r 
Sean


----------

